# The bloopers I promised !



## Lensmeister (Nov 7, 2005)

Mid October I went away with the family (in laws) and thught I'd got some good shots ... the bloopers I promised are here .... 
#1 - When taking a photo of the sea/water ... remeber that light is reflected ! 






#2 - same as before but don't let the family rush you ! 





#3 - Life is a one off ... no retakes ... this mutt was prime for a photo .. had I focused !


----------



## terri (Nov 7, 2005)

I happen to like the dog shot - you can tell he is shaking water off quite violently, like dogs do - and the droplets are coming at the viewer nicely. :thumbup: Who hasn't been around a dog doing that, spraying everyone within 5 feet?  It's a great shot!

Sometimes a "mistake" can go in your favor, and I think this is one of those times!


----------

